# Convice Me



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I fell in love on the lot with a 21RS. I read the post about queen beds and tall people, I'm 6'3". I got in the bed and yes it was a lil scrouged. But, not bad. I thought the mattress was comfy.
Fam of 4, kids are 8 and 11. We will be keeping the camper we buy for 8 years or so, so I'm trying to make a good solid decision up front. We like to travel, but mostly be day/weekend trips here in Tn.
Now, all that being said, you OUTBACKERS convince me why I should get the 21RS. Good/bad/real life. I am looking also at a TrailCruiser 21C-RBH. 
I fell hard for it, as did my wife, but YOU tell me why you love yours and WHY I should shell out dollars for it.
Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great trailer, great group of folks here (trailcruiser come with a great website?







), you only live once and your kids will only be young once. Go for it!

Mike


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Campntn,

You may want to look at the 23RS, same basic floorplan, but with two extra feet in length just forward of the door for a queen lower bunk in front, might be more comfortable. Less than 200 lbs heavier.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not one to try to convince anyone. I went with the Outback for many reasons. One of the reasons was this group. Others were the cabinets, outside cook stove and other features. The TrailCruisers we looked at a year before were nice, but thought the Outback was better. Its really a call you have to make and what fits your family needs and desires the most.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Campntn,

I agree with Y-guy, everybody has different things that they like about their trailer so it really is a personal decision. What I can say is that after looking at dozens of trailers for a couple of years, the Outback (ours is a 21RS) was the favorite of both my wife and I.

Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Campntn,

I have a simple method of determining if the Outback is your best choice. Look it over very carefully, then do the same to every other TT on the market. I think you will quickly see why this forum has over 800 proud members (and counting!)







.

Also, as has already been mentioned, where else are you going to find a great group of people like you will find here to gleen advise and ideas from, as well as share your experiences with?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, so far this forum ROCKS







. I've gotten good feedback. Camping 479 you are VERY right. That's why I'm carpe diem with this larger camper. Outbackga, I originally liked the 23RS better for those reasons you said, but after looking at the lot, we both really loved the bike door on the side with the flipup bunk. Like the possibilites it could have. Thanks to everyone else for their input. Others welcome to chime in with why you like your Outback.
Mark
*whisper to OUtbackGa: what made you say $16k? It's around that now, but I'd like it lower. Thanks


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I really liked the 21RS that I had (last year), the bike door is nice, makes it really easy to store stuff for traveling. As the others have said though, the chioice in trailers really comes down to personal preference. We really like the white cabinets and trim, where others prefer the dark stained finish in the KZ's (which are very similar to the Outbacks in layout).
The one thing I would recommend is making sure that the length is really enough for your family. You don't want to buy a 21RS and end up trading it in the same year (which is exactly what I did). With two kids, I am sure they will want to bring friends along at some point. This is where a bunk house comes in really handy (You're looking at a 26RS for a bunkhouse however). If 4 bunks really isn't important, you can keep the bike door with two bunks and gain the side slide (which really opens up the floor space inside) with the 25RSS. I'm not trying to talk you out of the 21, just want you to be entirely satisfied with your purchase (if you do decide to go with an Outback).


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Floorplan floorplan floorplan and then dealer dealer dealer... Make sure you consider your camping habits and try to match them to a floorplan. Do you tend to stay inside your TT a bunch? If so a slideout or two extra feet are a big deal. Also, having an honest dealer that is great to work with will be a big deal down the road. If in your mind the TT's are even I would go with the one that had the better dealer because no matter which one you go with it will be back at the dealer at some point.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't speak to the floorplan since we own a 28 BHS but I can speak to a couple of other things...

1. Quality
We were and continue to be very impressed with the quality of the design and construction. When we contrasted it with others we felt it had an edge over other brands.

2. Features
A great feature set with options and more options. The quality of the "bolt-ons" was superior.

3. Interior
As was mentioned, the white cabinets and lighter interior makes for a more pleasent stay when we are rained-in. The fit and finish of the doors, cabinets and counters is the best we have ever seen at this price point.

4. This Forum
I am a member of several camping forums but this is the one I actually participate in. Everyone seems to want to help and is genuinely concerned and helpful. I have yet to see a single "flame war" and I doubt I ever will.

The bottom line will be determined by your criteria. I suspect it is a lot like trying to explain why you like art. You may be able to verbalize what style you like, the technical explanation of how the art is created, but in the end it comes down to simply "Liking" something.

Reverie


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Camptn,

Like many have said here, it's more of a personal opinion. We've owned a 21rs for about a year now and love it. Like yours, I have a family of 4 (6 & 10 yrs) and they too-love it.

One thing to add. Thinking ahead, some friends of ours purchased a TT with the 4 bunk beds. They want to make sure they accomodate any additional friends the kids want to bring along. The last few trips we've gone on with them, the kids want/have pitched a small tent outside the TT. They do not want to be caught dead hanging out with mom and pop. Anyway, my point is, they are now towing this huge trailer and not even using the dual bunk beds. They've admitted that they should have gone with the 21rs. Just some food for thought...

Jose


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a good point Jose makes about the kids getting older. We plan on keeping our 21RS for a while, once the girls stop camping with us in 5 or 6 years, we'll have plenty of room for the two of us.

I may even remove the lower front bunk and create a storage space with some drawers inside and an outside storage compartment accessed thru the bike door.

Who knows where we'll be in 5 or 6 years, but that's the plan for now anyways.

Mike


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Jose has a good point about older kids wanting to sleep in a tent. It's definately true in the middle of summer, but not when it is pouring out or early spring/late fall camping. It's nice having the bunk house with it's folding door when everyone is trapped inside (let em go into their own "room". My next door neighbor has a hybrid with two teenage daughters and is going to go with a hard sided camper with a bunkhouse just for this reason (well, that and they are simply blown away by the Outback).

Mike, your idea of modification is interesting. I wonder if anyone has ever removed the bunks from the bunkhouse and replaced them with a bed..


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mike,

That is a neat idea (removing the bunks when the kids are done with camping with the folks), except when it comes time to resell perhaps. But removing the 26 RS bunk house and putting in a "family room" of sorts would be very neat. Or maybe a wetbar, with a dance floor.









Randy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I feel strongly that we will settle on the 21RS. But let me say that I am so impressed with all of you. Your extremely open/friendly and appear to be making educated insights. I do seriously appreciate it. You good folks are making the decision much easier for us.
Mark
OH here is a kicker. .I have 2 dealers available. The one that is one hour from me is renown for bad relationships with customers. The other one, is 3 hours away and is renown for good relationships with their customers. I'm visiting the good one tomorrow.
Now, I just wanna get my dealer down some.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark, I think we all feel the same here, we've been on other sites that beat you up and steer you one way or the other. We like our Outbacks, but we know there are other good campers too. Its really weighing the options and personal preference.

As for the dealer, go with the good dealer, hands down. Any camper can, and will have some issues, the dealer is what makes it a good experience in the long run, and one that will work with you if you have problems. Lakeshore has the 21RS at $14,999 currently.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Campntn.

Having just resently gone through the decision making process I can tell you why we decided to go with the 23RS. There are only three of us, but I am sure we will be taking at least one friend or cousin. We were looking very closely at the 21 RS. The two things that made us pick the 23RS were the front double and the front pass through.

Other factors:
1. The floor plan
2. Interior fit and finish
3. White cabinets
4. Outbackers.com (Great People, Great resource)

Wish you the best whatever you decide !


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

For us the Outback seemed to win in a few important categories and that helped us make our decision. The overall design of the Outback seemed well thought out and the fit and finish impressed us.
-------------------------------------------
Here are some things we considered:

White cabinets: The coated wood cabinets should not be harmed by heat/cold/dry/humid conditions. They should look good for a long time.

Interior: The vinyl floor, wall coatings, counter top and most of the remaining interior items can be wiped clean with soap/water. Very little fabric and carpet to worry about.

Interior Trim: Little things like an included mirror, coat hooks, nice decorative trim.

Rear slide: Just gives more interior room in a smaller TT.

Extras: Outside shower and outside cookstove included at no additional cost.
--------------------------------------------------------

These are the things that helped us decide. I found this forum later but that would have helped too.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey good folks and helpers. I have to say that I am EXTREMELY concerned about water leaks. After reading on the forum here about all the DIFFERENT places and diff models that Outbacks leak in, it really disappoints me. Bike door, roof, slide leaks, antannae, front wall. You gotta admit, to a propspective buyer this screams of danger Will Robinson.
When I walked into the 21rs, it felt good/comfy. But after reading a bit it looks like one might be concerned about buying something that looks good and has all the bells/whistles, but could be a problem. 
Understand this, namebrand witheld, I have just, I mean JUST come out of a horrible experience buying a camper that leaked, I don't even wanna go into all that. So, I am approaching this purchase with GREAT caution. 
No campers are perfect, but one might be gun shy after having to have a roof replaced/countertops replaced and his camper was nicknamed the Sprinkler cause of a flooding shower at a camp gathering. I am very confused and discouraged now.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

No leaks on my 05. At least none from the outside.

The shower sluiced a puddle first time I used it, but that was more my fault than the camper.

Bottom line is this, everyone has to make their own choices, based on their own priorities. And everyone has different ideas of what is nice. Come to rural Oklahoma, I'll prove it!









My suggestion is just what you're doing: research, and getting info from people like the ones on this site. We are all straight shooters, but the final decision is yours.

But one question for you: Why do you choose to withhold the name brand of the camper you had problems with? We are all friends here.









Good luck with your choice.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Having had the problems you've had, I can understand your trepidation.

The bike door issue has been taken care with a new design. The antennae leaks seemed to be just a loose cap on the cable. The majority of the other leak issues also have been taken care of. Keystone has been standing behind their product in doing repairs, even out of warranty.

We generally hear about the trailers with leaks and other problems, not the countless others without.

I can speak for ours, after the bike door was repaired, ours has been fine. I do regular sealant checks and touch it up as I see cracks in it. Just like a house, a trailer will need some maintenance.

Good luck working thru your purchase.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't had any leaks either, but, admittedly, my 5 hasn't been well tested. One thing you need to keep in mind is that there are over 600 folks on this forum and we only represent a small fraction of all the Outbacks that have been sold. Normally, you only hear about the problems. People are always anxious to discuss problems in search of solutions. No one opens up a thread saying "everything is okeee doook here". The only people who express an opinion are those who are wildly happy or really po'ed. The masses, who are generally satisfied, rarely say anything.

As many people have already said, "you need to have a good dealer that you are comfortable with". You dealer makes all the difference in the world. As for Keystone, I am convinced they are trying to do the right thing and resolve any problems. That having been said, pick what you like and whatever meets your family's needs.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Just like Vdub says, you rarely hear from people when they are happy. I think the vast majority of the leaks but not all the leaks, have human causes. Windows left open, slide not shut properly, panel not fastened securely. Seems like I remember someone having a problem where the roof membrane had pulled out from the AC. I searched but couldn't find it but I seem to remember this was from someone walking on the roof. I suspect most trailers can report similar problems. In the end, the manufacturer and dealer should take care of you.

You are doing the right thing. Research is key because knowledge is power. I have not idea what the right answer is for you but I can tell you we love our unit.

Reverie


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I have on occasion suggested that you buy a camper you love.







You want to be happy when you walk in it. The Outback does it for me. When I first saw it last summer I never dreamed I could own it. When I started comparing, I felt for me it was the best unit out there. Floorplan was really important. I had a trailer once that was very nice but I hated the floor plan and that never went away. For my sister that floorplan works great ( she bought it from me). Your personal needs may be very different than the needs of others. Read everything you can about opinions on floor plans, there may be things you haven't thought of! Overall, there will llikely be compromises, pick what is most important to you and happy camping


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leaks that have led to total dis-satisfaction with the trailer are pretty much Zero for the Outback. On the Dark side you can hear about MANY different trailers that leak and everyone is screaming to replace the trailer. Here when you hear about leaks it is more of a "Hey guys keep an eye on this locations as I had a few drops of water come in".

All trailers require maintenance and all will have problems from time to time but over all I think the Outback line has a very good reputation and a very good track record for get problems resolved.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have never had a water leak and this is a wet winter, here in California.

Walter


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

2 units (21RS and 28RSS) and no leaks in either...


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

We were going to buy the Trail Lite 21. Planned on it from last summer...it was going to be the perfict trailer for us. We went to the RV show to see the competition and really thought we would buy the RVision product. Guess what....we saw the Keystone Outback 21..wow all that extra room and a different and pleasing interior than all the others. Not a lot of difference in weight either. When we went to buy the Outback 21 we looked at the 25 that little extra was even better...Soooooo now we are the proud owners of the 25RSS and cant't wait to try it out. The folks here have been very helpful and made us feel welcome to the group right away. What more can you ask for.























Ray


----------

